# Request Timeout message



## teAlexis (Mar 31, 2011)

I keep getting this message:

*Request Timeout
The server timed out while waiting for the browser's request.
Reference #2.1c25eb3f.1301413180.0*

Anyone know how I might fix it? My husband did set up another puter to do payroll a few days ago and this problem occurred. :1angel:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I would say the network isn't set up correctly for more then one computer, and so they may have the same IP address, causing packets to get lost.


----------

